# Do I Filter A Divided Tank??



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I've had my boys in this 10 gal setup. (I'm adding more plants soon.) It's the classic plastic canvas & report binder covers. The guys can see each other, but not too well, so we just have a curiosity flare now & then.
BUT- I can't figure out a filter system that will work w/ a divider in place. My 1st filter could intake on the left & output on the other: this has the effect of giving Jack too much current on his side, and Butch gets a film on his side.
I bought a sponge filter that I can aim the outtake across the divider. BUT it's just a sponge filter. The Fluval I got originally had an outake that can't be baffled (tried the water bottle trick & several DIYs, no good.
Maybe a small filter on each side?
The issue is the divider interferes with the hanging filter.
Is there a DIY workaround? I'm sick of tossing $30 filters!
Note that I have the divider as high as possible- bettas do jump!


----------



## JellOh (Mar 13, 2013)

Why not get another sponge filter and a gang valve then connect them to the same air pump. Iw punt cost much more but the filtration will be more even and efficient.


----------



## Briz (Mar 22, 2013)

I have two small filters on either side.


----------



## jadaBlu (Feb 14, 2013)

I would do another sponge filter. You should lower the water a little and either put a craft divider on top or saran wrap for extra safety on the jumping aspect. The little rocks and fence you put in front of the tank are creative.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

LOL the rocks & fence are wrecked today b/c this big guy decided to help w/ the cleaning. They ARE his fish, anyway.
Thanks! I have 2 nanos I can use; time will tell if it's not enough filtration. There are only the 2 fish in the 10 gal.


----------



## eemmais (Oct 28, 2012)

I have a divided ten gallon with one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Pure-5...&qid=1365878277&sr=1-1&keywords=finnex+pure-5 on each side. They are inexpensive and have a low flow.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I have one of these ... They are cheap and I buffered it It also has an adjustable intake 

http://www.amazon.com/Hagen-Elite-U...8&qid=1365878906&sr=1-1&keywords=elite+filter

Or simply get two sponge filters and divide the output of an airpump


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

What is pico filtration?


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I dont see anything about Pico filtration


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Yup, on the site it says it's for nano & pico filtration. Weird.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

For two bettas, even a small filter should provide enough filtration to hold a cycle, especially if you add in some extra aquarium sponging either against the cartridge or along the outflow.


----------



## TeteRouge (Jan 24, 2013)

eemmais said:


> I have a divided ten gallon with one of these: http://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Pure-5...&qid=1365878277&sr=1-1&keywords=finnex+pure-5 on each side. They are inexpensive and have a low flow.


+1 for this set up, I do the same, except use these: http://www.amazon.com/Azoo-Mignon-Filter-150-Power/dp/B006KY1MF2 . Very similar. I add more sponge and ceramic spheres, and a prefilter sponge (can't help myself, learned to "hot rod" HOBs with aquaclears..:lol: )


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

So I'm not the only one who lies awake wondering about filtration options!


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

I will say I love my filter because even with Finn's fins it NEVER bothers him. Plus its basically like a sponge filter lol. 

Though if you do actual sponge filters I would think it would be easier due to how many outlets you would need to run several filters plus a heater plus lights lol


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

If you need additional outlets, those surge protector power strips are *wonderful*...Nothing for the aquarium requires that much power, so the strips are able to fully supply whatever you need and will add up to 5 or 6 outlets to a single plug.


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

Xaltd1 said:


> What is pico filtration?


Pico = aquarium/tank/container less than 3g, the distinction is usually only made between a nano and a pico when it comes to say, reef tanks, where anything less than 30g is generally considered a nano reef. The term also seems to be more commonly used outside the states to refer to <3g setups, here you typically will just hear it called a nano (or thats what I've noticed at least lol).

Also, a tip on those filters with the foam inserts, or a filter that you've "modded" by replacing the stock cartridge with a foam insert (which I do to pretty much anything not already a sponge filter as well lol), adding a "layer" of filter floss after the sponge does an awesome job of catching even the tiniest particles that might make it through the sponge and really polishing your water. They sell bags of it at the petstore, but I recommend just buying the polyester fiber stuffing in the craft section at Walmart or wherever, its the exact same stuff and you can get a giant bag for just a few dollars. Its also conducive to biological filtration in that it provides lots of surface area for bacteria to grow on and can be rinsed/reused like a sponge, but for the method and purpose I just described its really just better to just replace it as needed with completely new floss. Since your sponge should still be making up at least 3/4 of the media, and as long as you're not replacing that or doing anything to remove/kill the beneficial bacteria colonizing it, throwing out and replacing the layer of floss regularly shouldn't affect your cycle, and a $3 bag of polyester fiber is large enough to supply you for quite a long time.


----------



## Blue Fish (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh neat! I had no idea that the aquarium floss and the fiberfill stuffing I've got giant BOXES of at the house were the same thing! This is fantastic information, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

I use just sponge for my shrimp tank... you know, I've never tested their water!!! The shrimp are happy & hanging on the filter, eating- they're really adorable...
There is some algae growing on the glass; should I send in a few oto cats? Do cherry red shrimp eat algae??


----------



## Melodica (Dec 2, 2012)

I have 10g tanks divided into three sections and I just have one filter. The intake is in one section and the water flows out of the other. To keep it from causing too much movement, I turned the filter to the lowest setting and cut some plastic off a soda bottle and buffered it. It seems to filter my tank just fine.


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

Blue Fish said:


> Oh neat! I had no idea that the aquarium floss and the fiberfill stuffing I've got giant BOXES of at the house were the same thing! This is fantastic information, thanks for sharing.


Yep, the 100% polyester fibers sold in that form are the same as the 100% polyester fiber sold as filter floss. I'm even seeing a lot of "water polishing pads" made for specific filters to go in as the last step on Amazon--every time I'm looking at any sort of filter product those pop up under the "other people who bought this product also bought:" section lol. And the pads are made from....get this--100% polyester lol. The specific brand I use is the Morning Glory in a green bag. When I initially picked it out, I chose it because it was just simple 100% polyester fibers and the cheapest, like $3.99 at most for a 20 oz bag (which will last like...forever). Later on, after googling and doing some reading, I found out this is actually one of the most used and recommended brands by hobbyists when discussing this subject lol. Apparently its denser and sticks together better than some, which prevents stray fibers from coming loose and getting somewhere they shouldn't. Personally I haven't had any kind of issue with stray pieces, but it does help if you wet it first and squeeze it pretty densely into the shape it needs to be for where you're putting it--this helps prevent any "holes" or gaps for the water to flow through and bypass the fibers, its forced to go through and really catches everything.

Xaltd1, sponge filters are perfect for shrimp, especially if you're trying to breed them. IMO they're also perfect for bettas, before I decided to take a break for a while (obvs I'm back now lol), they were literally the only types of filters I used in the betta tanks. I might have had one divided 10g that used a HOB(baffled obvs), but only because I'd needed to set a tank up asap and didn't have time to order or go to the nearest pet store that carries sponge filters to get one but happened to have the HOB laying around from an old FW tank.

I still swear by them, although I don't have one in use right now (which is likely to change in the very near future lol) since 3 of my tanks are 2.5g and 5g kits that have built-in filters. Obviously I could remove those, or at the very least just not use them, and put in appropriately sized sponge filters instead, but my main justification for buying each of the tanks at all was that they were on clearance for 50%, so it was hard to justify buying another filter for a tank that already had a working one. I've gotten so good at baffling though its almost an art form, so at least theres that . 

Also, when I first read through your post, I thought you meant *crystal* red shrimp (CRS), not red cherry shrimp (RCS), and was pretty amazed lol. CRS are MUCH less hardy than cherry shrimp, can actually be extremely delicate and very sensitive to water parameters, requiring them to be within certain ranges. Definitely not saying there aren't plenty of people out there who keep them successfully, but I'm pretty sure they all test their water...often lol. I have 5 ghost shrimp (they're in my 5g hex with one of my DT males, and 2 cherry shrimp myself! The cherry shrimp are currently in the 2.5g heated, filtered, and cycled built-in pool that I made in my 75g hermit crab tank thats also planted, mostly moneywort and green hygro, but a few other things too, including java fern and java moss (tbh I really just wanted another excuse for a planted tank lol). I only got two of the cherry shrimp to start with since I didn't have any previous experience with them, and even knowing how hardy they're supposed to be, as well as having become familiar with their care needs/requirements, nothing can really beat actual hands-on experience. But I've had them for about 1 1/2 months now and as far as I'm able to judge, they're doing quite well, so I definitely would like to get more. Fortunately the LPS where I get my plants stocks them and the price is pretty reasonable. I agree that they're incredibly adorable, if betta tanks weren't at such a high premium in my house right now I'd be converting my new Evolve 4 into a planted nano cherry shrimp tank.

Personally I would not add otos, cherry shrimp DO eat algae, along with tons of other things lol--plant matter, fish pellets and flakes, frozen and/or freeze dried brine shrimp, bloodworms, tubifex worms, mysis shrimp, etc. and thats only the beginning, heh. How many do you have and what kind of tank setup are they in (size, decor, plants, lighting, etc.)? If the algae is really becoming an issue there are a variety of ways to remedy that which don't involve adding new livestock.


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

Laurenie, my CHERRY shrimp are in a 5 gal hex that I originally bought for a betta sorority. In the photo of Jax, you can see it in front of him (he likes to drink from it). I keep forgetting if they're cherry red shrimp or red cherry shrimp!!!! They're little & red & yes, I am trying to breed them! They are all (about 2 dozen) really small so it will probably be awhile. I'm also using it as a holding tank for new plants. I have it in my front window that gets lots of sun (hence the algae).
My trouble with that tank, too, is I've attached a sponge pre-filter to the intake (for obvious reasons) BUT it isn't allowing enough water through to run strong enough (for my satisfaction). I may build a DIY sponge filter using a pump, but I have to clean the yard, vacuum the floors, do some laundry, etc. etc.!!! My aquatic pets' living quarters are cleaner than mine!


----------



## Xaltd1 (Dec 9, 2012)

P. S. I have pics of the shrimp tank in my "albums".


----------



## Wildbetta (Mar 26, 2013)

I agree with the previous posters about adding another sponge filter. Sponge filters are all I use in all my tanks(except for one) and I find them to be the best thing for bettas. Great for BB and low flow all in one filter.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Jan 25, 2013)

wrong thread


----------

